# API super ick and Purigen



## rushun52 (Feb 22, 2019)

just wanted to know if these two products are compatible. I have a 10yr old FW 90 gallon tank using xp4 filter and and purigen. any help would be appreciated


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Take out any carbon, purigen, etc. that removes chemicals from the water before you add any medication. Usually incompatible to use a chemical medication + chemical filtration media at the same time.

Anthony


----------

